

IKEA's integrated living room furniture with integrated television and audio - orjan
http://translate.google.com/translate?sl=sv&tl=en&js=n&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&layout=2&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ikea.com%2Fse%2Fsv%2Fabout_ikea%2Fnewsitem%2F2012_uppleva

======
orjan
Original press release for those of you who speak Swedish:
<http://www.ikea.com/se/sv/about_ikea/newsitem/2012_uppleva>

